
Will warming spring temperatures slow the coronavirus outbreak? - lqs469
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/2020/02/what-happens-to-coronavirus-covid-19-in-warmer-spring-temperatures/
======
wintorez
Not an expert, but even if the warm weather doesn't make a difference, I think
longer days and more sunlight will help disinfect the environment.

~~~
Donald
Correct. Sunlight kills viruses in general. For heat and relative humidity
effects you can review
[https://europepmc.org/article/pmc/pmc2863430](https://europepmc.org/article/pmc/pmc2863430)

------
oriettaxx
it does not mention air conditioning, which is crazy, e.g., in South Arabia:
if relations with humidity cited in the artile will be confirmed, I guess gov.
will prohibit air conditioning

~~~
oriettaxx
[https://www.newshub.co.nz/home/world/2020/03/coronavirus-
cov...](https://www.newshub.co.nz/home/world/2020/03/coronavirus-
covid-19-samples-found-in-isolation-room-air-vents.html)

